# Tile backer board as insulation



## wiredbob (Jul 19, 2010)

I use a vertical propane metal Char-broil smoker.  It uses more propane than i thought it should because of heat loss.  I covered the outside with 1/4 inch ceramic tile backer board.  This helped but I noticed the outside was still way hotter than I had expected.  I was working on the burn assembly and noticed the way the racks are inside there is room to put backer board inside as well.  I have bought the additional board to put in and was wondering if there may be some reason to leave it out.  I used the holes that mount the rack support and the handles mount holes to attach the outside board.  I thought I would remove the outside backer panels and use them as a template to cut the holes for the inside panels.  The bolts I used may need to be replaced with longer ones but, this seems a an easy upgrade.  My real questions is there any thing in the backer panels that shouldn't be near food?


----------



## tom37 (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure myself, but would like to hear what others have to say.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 19, 2010)

Now your question is the same one I have. Food Safety is a good concern for I sure you don't want to get anyone sick or yourself. I mightg do some research on the subject before I use it on the inside. Then if you think about it how much propane are you really using after all. I have been smokin for years on a propane smokers and I use maybe a bottle every 6-8 long smokers or it could be more.


----------



## ballagh (Jul 19, 2010)

I get three good smokes on each 20 pound tank with my smaller propane smoker.  I have heard of people using celeotex foamboard with spacers intbetween the foamboard and smoker on the outside to insulate it.  I would think the concrete board is going to soak up the heat and your not going to gain too much.  and I think it would put off a slight odor.  I could be wrong.  never tried it.


----------



## mgnorcal (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't have the references handy, but when I was studying someone's backer-board mod I concluded that (1) backer board is a really lousy insulator and (2) when heated it could give off some chemicals I don't want near my food.

On the outside, it at least increases the thermal mass, but on the inside I just don't see how it makes any sense.

I'd suggest a welding blanket on the outside instead.


----------



## alblancher (Jul 20, 2010)

What do they use to insulate gas furnaces/ fireplaces?  You may be able to pickup some pieces from an HVAC contractor.  I know that concrete backerboard has a lot of fiberglass in it.  I have used it on the floor of my smoke house to prevent the very unlikely spark from reaching old drippings and making my cold smoke a very hot smoke.


----------



## cliffcarter (Jul 20, 2010)

MGNorCal said:


> I don't have the references handy, but when I was studying someone's backer-board mod I concluded that (1) backer board is a really lousy insulator and (2) when heated it could give off some chemicals I don't want near my food.
> 
> On the outside, it at least increases the thermal mass, but on the inside I just don't see how it makes any sense.
> 
> I'd suggest a welding blanket on the outside instead.


Tile backer board has Portland cement in it, very nasty stuff that you do not want to eat, the welding blanket idea is a good one IMHO.


----------



## wiredbob (Jul 20, 2010)

I believe this discussion has talked me out adding board inside.  I knew the concrete isn't a good insulator but I wanted to use something that stand up to moisture.  I was counting on the mass effect I was counting on to provide heat stability. The propane is costing me about a dollar for an hour cooking.  I guess that is reasonable.  My name is Bob and I smoke meat.  (as soon as I can get the smoker back together)


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 20, 2010)

Good luck on the quest there Bob!   I once searched online for insulating materials when I first started my fridge smoker build and there is some pretty cool stuff out there - but spendy. Keep searching and you'll find the right item for your specific needs.


----------

